# built-in compressor protection



## Sky (7 mo ago)

Do modern window ac units have built-in compressor protection to protect against restarting too quickly?


----------



## droopylee95 (Feb 26, 2018)

Sky said:


> Do modern window ac units have built-in compressor protection to protect against restarting too quickly?


Would say it probably is mostly standard. But wouldn't surprise me if the cheap units don't have it. Usually the cheaper units have less safeties on them.

Sent from my SM-N975U using Tapatalk


----------

